# Interior Wood Railing



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Here is a stair parts company that has instructions. The instructions are for going down the stairs but it should give you an idea of how to install a straight section and an idea of the joinery techniques.

http://www.ljsmith.net/installation_steps.html

Dave.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Guard Rails*



mahjohn said:


> Along the edge of my loft overlooking the master bedroom is an iron railing. I am looking to replace it with a wooden railing with wooden balusters. Are there any instructions available via the web on how to install. There are no stairs involved, just the 8-10' of railing and balusters. with the corner post (newel)


The height and spacing of guard rails such as these are regulated by building codes.

You don't say where you live, but if you reside in a state that enforces the 2003 IRC, here is a visual interpetation of the Code that includes guard rail heights and maximum spacings for balusters etc...:

http://www.stairways.org/pdf/2003%20Stair%20IRC%20SCREEN.pdf


----------

